# Local and regional popularity of DirecTV vs. Dish



## Pink Jazz (Jan 2, 2012)

In your area, which satellite TV provider seems to be more popular: DirecTV or Dish Network?

Where I currently live (Gilbert, Arizona), DirecTV seems to be more popular since I have seen more houses with DirecTV dishes than those with Dish Network dishes. Interestingly, where I previously lived (Rio Rancho, New Mexico), Dish Network seemed to be more popular there.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

For a while Dish was more popular simply because they had locals before DirecTV. And they were slightly cheaper.

I think DirecTV has closed the gap and maybe even overtaken Dish simply due to having more HD programming *at a time* when people were buying their first HDTV. Cable had next to nothing and Dish was behind DirecTV so people went with DirecTV.

In my neighborhood, DirecTV has at 4-1 advantage over Dish.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I think it definitely depends on the type of community you live in/near. I think at times Dish is considered cheaper, so that makes a difference to some.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> For a while Dish was more popular simply because they had locals before DirecTV. And they were slightly cheaper.
> 
> I think DirecTV has closed the gap and maybe even overtaken Dish simply due to having more HD programming at a time when people were buying their first HDTV. Cable had next to nothing and Dish was behind DirecTV so people went with DirecTV.
> 
> In my neighborhood, DirecTV has at 4-1 advantage over Dish.


It depends what type of HD you want,DISH has more basic channels in HD,where DirecTV has more sports and Premium channels in HD.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=196101


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> It depends what type of HD you want,DISH has more basic channels in HD,where DirecTV has more sports and Premium channels in HD.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=196101


That is NOW. In my post I specifically said "at a time".


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> That is NOW. In my post I specifically said "at a time".


That is correct I was only pointing out the differences today,but I can say DirecTV is adding basic channel HD faster than DISH is lately.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> I think it definitely depends on the type of community you live in/near. I think at times Dish is considered cheaper, so that makes a difference to some.


When you use DISH's Duo DVRs for 2 TVs it is,but that is only if you have a HDTV and a SDTV.If you need HD for two HDTV,then I believe DISH is more expensive.But then you can transform a DISH's VIP211k into a HDDVR with a one time $40. fee when you hookup a EHD.A VIP211k has one satellite tuner and one OTA tuner


----------



## Pink Jazz (Jan 2, 2012)

Herdfan said:


> For a while Dish was more popular simply because they had locals before DirecTV. And they were slightly cheaper.
> 
> I think DirecTV has closed the gap and maybe even overtaken Dish simply due to having more HD programming *at a time* when people were buying their first HDTV. Cable had next to nothing and Dish was behind DirecTV so people went with DirecTV.
> 
> In my neighborhood, DirecTV has at 4-1 advantage over Dish.


Yep, in Rio Rancho (and the Albuquerque market in general), Dish had local channels 3 years before DirecTV did (Dish in 2001, DirecTV in 2004). Also, in the Albuquerque area, existing DirecTV customers were required to upgrade to the 3-LNB oval multi-satellite dish to get locals, and I believe the 5-LNB slimline or sidecar dish is required for the HD locals there (both of which were typical for small to mid-size local markets).


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Unless they've changed it again, Dish moved our SD locals to a satellite that is behind the hills for a lot of people, and many of them switched to DirecTV at that time. Dish seemed to be the leader before then.

It seems to be about 50/50 now. As far as HD customers, I see more DirecTV HD dishes.


----------

